# Member & "OG"



## chessmont

I just saw this under my avatar what does the OG stand for?  Sorry if this is a duplicate question, I didn't see it here...


----------



## Elliespurse

I see all in the 10 years' thread also has this http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrating-10-years-on-tpf.949416/

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-in-the-pf-decade-club.931066/page-7#post-30583297


----------



## Vlad

chessmont said:


> I just saw this under my avatar what does the OG stand for?  Sorry if this is a duplicate question, I didn't see it here...



A small nod to 'decaders' on TPF. You can change your title on this page.


----------



## chessmont

Oh hey that's nice thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Oh cool, that's cute!

I don't have it!


----------



## Vlad

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh cool, that's cute!
> 
> I don't have it!



Set a custom title and it'll show.


----------



## queenvictoria2

I was going to say Old Goat lol 
Cannot believe its been 10 years [emoji15]


----------



## lorihmatthews

I thought of "old gal" or "old geezer." LOL

One month until I'm there!


----------



## chessmont

I was thinking it meant Old Guard. Am I correct or something else?


----------



## 19flowers

I think it is "original gangster"


----------



## lara0112

I still have to wait a few months but wow, almost ten years...


----------



## redney

19flowers said:


> I think it is "original gangster"


----------



## joyeaux

Love this! It's like a little bit of purse street cred


----------



## uhpharm01

redney said:


>


I said that to someone else, too. LOL


----------



## anitalilac

Wow! I did not realise it has been 10 years...and the community is still awesome! Wonderful job Vlad and Megs and congratulations on your bun in the oven...


----------



## sdkitty

I didn't even notice that under my avatar.  Always say I wouldn't make a good witness.  Thanks!


----------



## lelgin

Love it!


----------



## Megs

anitalilac said:


> Wow! I did not realise it has been 10 years...and the community is still awesome! Wonderful job Vlad and Megs and congratulations on your bun in the oven...



I know, isn't it insane that it's been 10 years!! 

And thank you! We are so excited but time is sure flying by and I can't believe our baby girl will be here in 2 short months!!!!! Ahhh!


----------



## Megs

sdkitty said:


> I didn't even notice that under my avatar.  Always say I wouldn't make a good witness.  Thanks!



You made me legit LOL!


----------



## smallfry

*O*riginal *G*roup?  Whatever it stands for, I'm happy to be in!


----------



## redney

smallfry said:


> *O*riginal *G*roup?  Whatever it stands for, I'm happy to be in!



Original Gangster/Gangsta


----------



## lorihmatthews

Megs said:


> I know, isn't it insane that it's been 10 years!!
> 
> And thank you! We are so excited but time is sure flying by and I can't believe our baby girl will be here in 2 short months!!!!! Ahhh!



Wow, where have I been? I did not know. Congratulations!


----------



## anitalilac

Megs said:


> I know, isn't it insane that it's been 10 years!!
> 
> And thank you! We are so excited but time is sure flying by and I can't believe our baby girl will be here in 2 short months!!!!! Ahhh!


Just to remind you that they grow up to be teenagers....  Enjoy every second.... It will all go in a blink of an eye..before you know it, she will own more shoes then her dad. ( I'm talking from experience) and will be taking her ACT test


----------



## jenniletv

I have not been on in ages...life has me busy, mom of 2 boys!  But I was wondering about the "OG".   I can't believe its has been 10 years!


----------



## duna

I love to be an Original Gangsta Very cool!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

3 more years to go!!  Love this community!


----------



## Sarsi

Was wondering what OG meant under my name too and did a search... and OH Wow! Its been 10 years! love love this community!
You guys kept me sane Lol! its such a great stress reliever to watch everyones gorgeous bags : )


----------



## DesigningStyle

lara0112 said:


> I still have to wait a few months but wow, almost ten years...


Me too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh this is awesome! It's a nice touch. Nine months to go for me. [emoji41][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm in!


----------



## Vlad

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm in!



Looks like you snuck in two days early


----------



## lorihmatthews

Vlad said:


> Looks like you snuck in two days early



I saw that! I must be SUPER OG then.


----------



## beastofthefields

chessmont said:


> Oh hey that's nice thanks!



I'm glad this question was asked as I only just noticed it on mine and wondered what it meant!  Yeah, that's pretty radical, love it  very nice touch xxxx


----------



## sparkleswirl

I hardly post but couldn't resist when I saw I was an OG. I ❤️ it!!!!  Been a fan of this blog for a long time, 10 years I guess, and will always be one. Thank you to all for posting pictures, updates, info, etc. on all the pages.


----------



## Compass Rose

Wow....10 years......I think I remember being one of only 25,000 members at the beginning of time.  I was wondering what the OG meant by my name.


----------



## Lola24

Compass Rose said:


> Wow....10 years......I think I remember being one of only 25,000 members at the beginning of time.  I was wondering what the OG meant by my name.



OMG I know! Me too! lol


----------



## Lola24

I was watching the blog for a while before I actually figured out to sign up for the forum too, otherwise I would have been on here  even earlier than July of 06, lol.


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Thank you Vlad and Megs, the little title is very meaningful, I just can't believe it has been more than a decade. Even I rarely post but I have always been keeping up with the forum and the blog.
All the success for you all!


----------



## V0N1B2

@Vlad : I noticed that there are a couple of people on the forum who regularly post but don't have the "OG" title. One of them off the top of my head is @averagejoe 
I just thought it was weird, that's all


----------



## Swanky

Not Vlad, obvs!   But I know some people change their user title themselves and possibly, iirc, mods have to add it, as their default title shows as "moderator" or something like that.


----------



## averagejoe

V0N1B2 said:


> @Vlad : I noticed that there are a couple of people on the forum who regularly post but don't have the "OG" title. One of them off the top of my head is @averagejoe
> I just thought it was weird, that's all





Swanky said:


> Not Vlad, obvs!   But I know some people change their user title themselves and possibly, iirc, mods have to add it, as their default title shows as "moderator" or something like that.



Thank you for tagging me in this message! I was wondering what OG meant in some people's titles. 

Wow I just checked and I've been on Purse Forum for more than 10 years! Doesn't seem that long!


----------



## Vlad

V0N1B2 said:


> @Vlad : I noticed that there are a couple of people on the forum who regularly post but don't have the "OG" title. One of them off the top of my head is @averagejoe
> I just thought it was weird, that's all





Swanky said:


> Not Vlad, obvs!   But I know some people change their user title themselves and possibly, iirc, mods have to add it, as their default title shows as "moderator" or something like that.



I think it's because @averagejoe removed his title entirely, so the OG doesn't show.


----------



## V0N1B2

Vlad said:


> I think it's because @averagejoe removed her title entirely, so the OG doesn't show.


You're right, I noticed this with the other person that doesn't have the OG status. I guess you need the title underneath for the OG to grab on to (so to speak).
Thanks Vlad


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I just noticed the OG status, which matches my everyday real life OG status. And wow 10 years?!! This is proof i used to be young!!


----------



## GyrlLayney

Aw, what a nice touch Meg and Vlad!  Thank you ♡


----------



## Megs

Vlad said:


> I think it's because @averagejoe removed his title entirely, so the OG doesn't show.



@averagejoe would you like the title? You seemed to remove it but we can manually add it back I'm sure! You're an OG!


----------



## averagejoe

Vlad said:


> I think it's because @averagejoe removed his title entirely, so the OG doesn't show.





V0N1B2 said:


> You're right, I noticed this with the other person that doesn't have the OG status. I guess you need the title underneath for the OG to grab on to (so to speak).
> Thanks Vlad



Oh! That makes sense!



Megs said:


> @averagejoe would you like the title? You seemed to remove it but we can manually add it back I'm sure! You're an OG!



Yes please Megs!


----------



## littleblackbag

O.M.G! I'm an OG now! Can't believe I've been a member for 10 years. Where does the time go? I've learnt so much since being here, and bought such a diverse range of bags. Although I'm not in a financial position at the moment to be making any major purchases I do enjoy all the eye candy provided here. I'm also very happy with my current collection of bags.
I have made much better informed purchases since being a member, I'd say pretty much all my bags are keepers now. Whereas when I first joined I had many bags that have since come and gone.

Thank you PF


----------



## bear2002

Oh wow.  This thread prompted me to see how long I've been lurking around the boards.  I can't believe it's been over 10 years!  I don't post much because I'm super shy (even on the internet) but I have spent a lot of time enjoying the fun and informative discussions here.  And I've been inspired over the years to buy more than a few goodies too...


----------



## Vlad

bear2002 said:


> Oh wow.  This thread prompted me to see how long I've been lurking around the boards.  I can't believe it's been over 10 years!  I don't post much because I'm super shy (even on the internet) but I have spent a lot of time enjoying the fun and informative discussions here.  And I've been inspired over the years to buy more than a few goodies too...



Happy 100th post. At this rate you'll hit 1k posts around  year 2116.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh yay! 10 years on TPF and still loving it! 

I am grateful for all the inspiration, information, commiseration and genuine friendships I have found here. Thank you so much for everything, @Megs and @Vlad!!!


----------



## bear2002

Vlad said:


> Happy 100th post. At this rate you'll hit 1k posts around  year 2116.


Lol.  It's good to have goals.


----------



## jill39

When I saw OG under my name--I had no idea what it was!  I can't believe 10 years has gone by!  This community has been wonderful!  Thank you all for being just a great group of people!


----------



## csshopper

I remember when I signed up. eBay used to have Boards and I participated in one and kept reading references to something called tpf. Finally checked it out, was so impressed with how well it was organized, monitored, and how friendly everyone was that after lurking for a week I signed on. And omg that was soooo many bags, slgs and scarves ago. Time flies, and it’s meaningful to me that it is still a great place to be, have met so many interesting people through the years. Thanks Vlad and Megs for your vision! Proud to be an OG.


----------



## amrx87

Can I be an og too?! I believe I made my account in ‘06...though I have been inactive for a bit!


----------



## amrx87

amrx87 said:


> Can I be an og too?! I believe I made my account in ‘06...though I have been inactive for a bit!


Oh wait. Maybe it does say that I am!!!


----------



## amrx87

amrx87 said:


> Can I be an og too?! I believe I made my account in ‘06...though I have been inactive for a bit!


Omg I was in hs in 06. I probably mean 2012 HAHAHAA


----------



## Swanky

amrx87 said:


> Omg I was in hs in 06. I probably mean 2012 HAHAHAA


lol! You joined July 15, 2012!


----------



## Purrsey

I was curious on O.G. for weeks. And now i found this. Ha!


----------



## misseLaNeous

The previous link which had instructions on activating the O.G. status doesn't work. How can we get the O.G. title now? I waited for March 30th 10 years later for so long Haha


----------



## Vlad

misseLaNeous said:


> The previous link which had instructions on activating the O.G. status doesn't work. How can we get the O.G. title now? I waited for March 30th 10 years later for so long Haha



The OG update was triggered at 50 posts, but I've lowered it to 20. You should be OG within the next hour!


----------



## misseLaNeous

Vlad said:


> The OG update was triggered at 50 posts, but I've lowered it to 20. You should be OG within the next hour!


You. Are. THE. Best. Periodt.


----------



## Vlad

misseLaNeous said:


> You. Are. THE. Best. Periodt.



Says the O.G.


----------



## the1kayladawn

OH HIIIII, I'm an O.G. toooooo. It's been a while since I've been here, but gee, that's fun.


----------

